# Falling off horses and saying goodbye to pets!



## HiddlesKenway (Oct 18, 2014)

Yesterday was a horrific day for me, I came off a friends 17hh ex-racehorse and wound up in the path of his hooves getting kicked in the head my arm and left shoulder stepped on and a cracked rib and dislocated coccyx. Even though I was in extreme shock I still noticed my own horse freaking out.

Later pulling a muscle trying to get comfy in bed and wake up after a short nap to find my disabled guinea pig passing away! Yesterday was not my day! 

I now say goodbye to my dear sweet Sheba Rarity a blind, one eyed allergy ridden guinea pig who has had a tough battle for her short life. She was a special little girl and I'll miss her. 

R.I.P Rarity <3


----------



## pani (Oct 18, 2014)

Aw geez! I'm sorry to hear about your injuries.

Very sorry to hear about the passing of your guinea pig Rarity. ray:


----------



## majorv (Oct 18, 2014)

Ouch! The horse must've been moving pretty good when you came off. Sorry to hear about your GP. It's hard not to get close to a special needs pet!


----------



## hopalot (Oct 18, 2014)

Used to ride horses, especially in the English saddle. One of my instructors bought a 3 yr old thoroughbred from the track and that thing was a nervous nelly. She could hardly ride him without being thrown. From that day on I really avoided thoroughbreds. 

I don't blame you for your feelings. It really stinks when life kicks you in the teeth when you're down. 

Take care of yourself, heal up, and then set out to rescue and help another needy creature. Don't be defeated by a setback.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 18, 2014)

Heal up and get better. So sorry for your loss of Sheba Rarity.


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words!

I'm surrounded by Thoroughbreds Nd grew up riding them without issues, it was my fault I came off, I lost the reins at a canter and couldn't pull him up. I went over his head and straight into his path, he tried stopping but he's so big and the area was far too narrow for him to turn and he was going to fast to slow down in time he felt terrible after you could see it in his face. My own horse is a Standardbred gelding and the poor guy is scared of everything! I would have gotten another Thoroughbred after my old mare's passing earlier this year but wound up rescuing a STB from severe abuse and emaciation. I'm glad I did rescue him though he's probably the sweetest STB I've ever met (most have always been naughty, ill tempered and real pigheaded.)

She was a young piggie, I still have her two sisters Trixie and Pixie. Two of my bunnies are rescues and one of my twelve buns is disabled (Had a leg amputated.) I practically have a farm with all my pets! She was sweet and it's better that she's crossed the rainbow bridge as she was suffering and mutilating herself and other cage mates and caring for her was starting to become difficult with new issues arising everyday it seemed. At least she is no longer suffering, I'll miss her painfully and it's going to be hard not seeing her do her little donuts and popcorning in the cage. She used to Iove sleeping in her pellet bowl and despite that fact she couldn't see she still jumped up into the bowl without issue.


----------



## hopalot (Oct 20, 2014)

For all that you do and have done, I really admire you!

Thank you. We would not have known there is someone out there with such a large heart had you not began posting. 12 rabbits. Wew!!!!!!


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Oct 22, 2014)

I wish I had a picture of her to show you all but I was waiting for her fur to grow back and it never really did. She was always ripping it out due to her allergies that were difficult to keep control of but I will show you my big boy I rescued


----------

